# Rogue SV 2020 rattling noise when backing up



## Jungo (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi guys,

My wife has noticed rattling noise occasionally while backing up. I must emphasize that it is not always. The first time she thought that the car had rubbed on concrete bump, but the bump is not high enough for there to be some kind of rubbing with the chassis. I got under the car to see if there was any tangled wire or something similar, nothing was found. The muffler is well tied and does not have any vibration. Today in the morning she called to tell me that while she was backing up at work she heard the noise again. My only concern is that the noise is coming from the drivetrain area, but she can't tell me where it's coming from. She insists it comes from the backseat area. This car has 30K miles. Any thoughts will be appreciate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's almost certainly a loose heat shield somewhere. The whole engine rocks slightly in the mounts when you go D -> R, so chances are something is changing angle to make it audible. If it's tinny but low frequency, check the shields on the underbody attached to the car and the front catalyst heat shield. The ones on the car underbody are notorious for corroding around the attachment studs. If you find any corroded through, repair it by using a 1/4" ID x 1" OD fender washer. On the other hand, if it's more of a metallic bumblebee noise, check the spot welds on the heat shields attached to the pipes and cats. If any of the latter are broken, repair it with a stainless steel radiator hose clamp.


----------



## Jungo (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. In deed it was a shield that covers the exhaust. Again thanks for your reply.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome. Happy motoring!


----------

